# Need help removing MTS from a LGB 23802



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I bought a LGB 23802(harz 2-6-2t) with factory sound. She wouldnt move but would sit there and make nice steam sounds. Opened her up and found the MTS board is bad, obvious cooked chip on it. Rest of factory installed boards look ok. I have never installed or removed MTS from one of these. The board had yellow, green, white and brown wires that plugged into pins on the main engine board. Then there is a harnes that plugged into a blue reciptical that has brown, green, orange, blue, red and yellow wires. Does these plug back into the main board or is that harness redundant without the MTS board? I need to know what it looks like in "as delivered" format without MTS. Thanks in advance. I dont run or ever plan to use MTS so putting her back to analog track power is what I wish to do. Thanks Mike


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I figured it out, remove both the decoder and that cable(decoder interface cable) from the engine and slide the dip switches back to the other position. She now runs, sounds and operates properly.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Good to hear that you figured it out.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have fixed some of those boards.
It is a mosfet that burnt up and can be replaced.
But if the reason was a high voltage reaching the microprocessor, then replacing the mosfet will not work.


----------

